# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Ποιες είναι οι διαφορές του καφέ και χρυσού λιναριού;

## ironman

Ξέρει κανείς την διαφορά ανάμεσα  στο καφέ και το χρυσό λινάρι;

----------


## jk21

Αν και ξερω οτι αρκετοι αγοραζετε χρυσο ή προτιματε μιγματα που διαφημιζουν οτι εχουν χρυσο και ηθελα να δω αν γραψει καποιος εστω οτι τον επιλεγω για αυτο το λογο ... δεν ειδα ... 


ας γινει λοιπον και αυτο ξεκαθαρο απο το Greekbirdclub

Oποιος θελει φρου φρου και αρωματα και να δινει λεφτα περισσοτερα , αφου εχει αποδεχθει να δινει λεφτα για την παρομοια εως λιγο κατωτερη , αλλα πολυ ακριβοτερη λευκη περιλλα σε  σχεση με την καφε  , ας δινει και για τον ακριβοτερο αλλα παρομοιο εως κατωτερο χρυσο λιναροσπορο


Παρομοια πρωτεινη γυρω στα 2 γρ το κουταλι και alpha linolenic fatty acid δηλαδη ω3 περισσοτερο απ τον χρυσο ο καφε  !!!  59 % ο καφε απο τα συνολικα λιπαρα του και 51 % ο χρυσος ή στην αλλη δημοσιευση 2μισυ γρ στο κουταλι ο καφε  , 2.1 γρ στο κουταλι ο χρυσος 


http://flaxcouncil.ca/resources/nutr...eds-or-golden/




> *Comparison of Canadian Brown Flax Seed and “Dakota Gold”*
> *Brown flax seed**
> *“Dakota Gold”*
> 
> Oil content**, 
> dry moisture basis
> 44%
> 43-44%
> 
> ...




http://www.livestrong.com/article/35...own-flax-seed/




> Flax seeds contain an important nutrient: an omega-3 fatty acid, also called alpha-linolenic acid or ALA. A tablespoon of *either type of flax contains* approximately 50 calories and* slightly more than 2 grams of beneficial protein. Brown flax seeds provides 2.5 grams of ALA per tablespoon*, *while golden flax seeds contain 2.1 grams*. A tablespoon of either type of flax provides your entire daily recommended ALA intake, according to the Institute of Medicine. These fatty acids are associated with a reduced risk of suffering from cardiovascular diseases.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Το ιδιο σχεδον σε συσταση ειναι, το χρυσο περιεχει λιγοτερο ω3,
μην επηρεαζεσαι απο την εμπορικη λεξη "χρυσο" αν μεταφορικα καποιο απο τα δυο ειναι χρυσο αυτο ειναι το ωριμο ,καφε.

----------


## ironman

δηλαδη το καφε λιναρι ειναι ας πουμε λιγο ανωτερο απο το χρυσο ;
και η καφε περιλλα ανωτερη απο την ασπρη ;

----------


## jk21

Παναγιωτη το σιγουρο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι 100 % κατωτερο .Απο κει και περα μικροδιαφορες σε θρεπτικα συστατικα μπορει να εχουν  σποροι ακομα και του ιδιου φυτου και ποικιλιας , απλα σπαρμενα σε διαφορετικα εδαφη ή διαφορετικη χρονια .Μιλαω για μικροδιαφορες και οχι ουσιαστικες που αλλαζουν το προφιλ καποιου σπορου πχ να βρεθει νιζερ με περισσοτερη λυσινη απο το κανναβουρι .Αυτο δεν υπαρχει πιθανοτητα και η ανωτεροτητα του κανναβουριου ειναι μακραν δεδομενη . Παντως ναι σε γενικες γραμμες , τοσο το καφε λιναρι οσο και η καφε περιλλα , ειναι ελαχιστα πιο υψηλα στα πολυτιμοτατα ω3 λιπαρα οξεα , κατι που δεν θα ηταν κρισιμο , αν τα μιγματα της αγορας ειναι λαθεμενα φουλ στο μηδενικο σε ω3 νιζερ που απο την αλλη εχει πολλα ω6 χειροτερευοντας τον λογο ω6 προς ω3 στο μιγμα 

απο τα παραπανω λοιπον δεν δικαιολογειται να πληρωνουμε ενα σπορο ακομα και 30 % περισσοτερο απο τον ισαξιο αν οχι ανωτερο του

----------


## Labirikos

Πάνω κάτω τα ίδια είναι.Η τιμή αλλάζει για μένα.Παλιότερα έβαζα χρυσό γιατί και καλά ήτανε πιο ακριβό λέω θα είναι καλύτερο αλλά το γύρισα στο καφέ για να μπορώ να βλέπω αν το τρώνε και πόσο τρώνε.Το χρυσό δεν φαινότανε με το μάτι γιατί μοιάζει πολύ με το κεχρί.

----------


## gtsaka

Εγω στο μειγμα που φτιαχνω εβαζα καφε(σε μικρη ποσοτητα φυσικα),αλλα επειδη ειχα την εντυπωση οτι το καφε βοηθαει στην αναπαραγωγη(ισχυει?),μιας και τελειωσε η αναπαραγωγη για φετος το αντικατεστησα με χρυσο.

----------


## jk21

το λιναρι ειτε καφε ειτε χρυσο , εχει ω3 λιπαρα οξεα .Τα ω3 λιπαρα οξεα ειναι ωφελιμα και πληρως απαραιτητα ολο το χρονο , ειδικα αν στα μιγματα υπαρχει και νιζερ που εχει μονο ω6  .Ειναι παραλληλα πηγη πρωτεινης . Ολο το χρονο ειναι απαραιτητο το λιναρι και ειδικα στην πτεροροια που εχουμε μπροστα μας αυτη τη στιγμη .Θα μπορουσε καλλιστα να βρισκεται σε ποσοστα ανω του 5 % ομως εχει καποιες ουσιες (antinutritional factors ) 

εξηγω αναλυτικα για την αξια του εδω  

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία  ποστ 77*






> εχει περισσοτερα ω3 απο το κανναβουρι που ειναι λιγο ακριβοτερο του και σαφως περισσοτερα απο τα ανυπαρκτα του Νιζερ .Εχει λιγο λιγοτερα ω3 απο την περιλλα και μαλιστα περισσοτερη λυσινη απο αυτην (η περιλλα δεν εχει καλη λυσινη ) ,οχι ομως απο το κανναβουρι ,ειναι ομως μακραν ανωτερο εκει και απο το Νιζερ 
> 
> σαν καλος και φθηνος σπορος ,εχει σιγουρα θεση στα μιγματα ,ειδικα σε αυτα που ειναι ανυπαρκτη ή χαμηλη η περιλλα και το κανναβουρι ,που μπορουν να δωσουν ω3 .Ειναι πληρως απαραιτητο οπου το νιζερ ειναι πανω απο 8 % γιατι εκει συνηθως ειναι ο πρωτος λιπαρος σπορος εκεινο και σιγουρα χαμηλοτερη η περιλλα ή και ανυπαρκτη 
> 
> Δεν μπορει να ανεβει παρα πολυ υψηλα ομως ,γιατι εχει καποιους antinutritional factors (αντιδιατροφικους παραγοντες ) 
> 
> http://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/1...4#.VOJWd-asVIE
> 
> http://www.nutraprointl.com/news--ar...-flax-seed-bad
> ...




τι μιγμα ετοιμαζεις για την περιοδο που διανυουμε σε ποσοστα;

----------


## gtsaka

Το λιναρι παντα 3% ειναι ανεξαρτητως μειγματος.Μεχρι τωρα το μειγμα ειχε 70% κεχρι 7 % βρωμη,10% καναβουρι, 5% περιλα,3% λιναρι, 3% νιζερ,1% κια και 1% καμελινα.Τωρα τελειωνει το τελευταιο που ειχα φτιαξει και θα το αλλαξω.Μια και το ανεφερες,αν ειναι ευκολο θυμισε μου το καταλληλο μειγμα για την πτερορροια κατα τη γνωμη σου,η παραπεμψε με στο αντιστιχο link γιατι μου διαφευγει αυτη τη στιγμη.Επισης εχω μια απορια.Τα νεα πουλια που βγηκαν τωρα πρεπει να εχουν την ιδια διατροφη με τους γεννητορες? η πρεπει να φτιαχνουμε 2 διαφορετικα μειγματα?

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν δινω διαφορετικο  , εκτος αν καποιο πουλι μικρο ή μεγαλο ειναι φουλ υπερβαρο και θελει αλλο προγραμμα διατροφης 


Για Αθηνα αν τα πουλια σου δεν ειναι υπερβολικα αδυνατα  και με δεδομενο οτι δεν φοβασαι το κανναβουρι που δινει πολυ καλη ποιοτικη πρωτεινη για την πτερορια 

ενα  75 % κεχρι , 10 % βρωμη , 10 % κανναβουρι  , 3 % λιναρι , 2 %  περιλλα ή κια ή καμελινα ειναι μια χαρα    . Αν εχεις φοβο γιατι δεν θα δωσεις νιζερ , αντε κανε 8 το κανναβουρι και δωσε λιγο και απο αυτο 

αν τα  πουλια σου ειναι αδυνατα ή καποια εχουν ξεπερασει προσφατα ασθενεια  , πεσε στο 70 % κεχρι , 10 % βρωμη  , 10 % κανναβουρι , 3 %περιλλα , 3 % λιναρι , 3 %  νιζερ ,  2 % κια ή καμελινα ή σουσαμι και εισαι οκ 

στην αθηνα ή νοτιοτερα δεν χρειαζονται βαρυτερα μιγματα και αν εχεις παχουλα  (οχι πολυ παχουλα ) σχετικα πουλια 

πηγαινε σε ενα 80 % κεχρι  , 12 % βρωμη ,  6 % κανναβουρι , 2 % λιναρι και εισαι οκ


σε πολυ παχουλα  85 % κεχρι , 13 % βρωμη  , 2 % κανναβουρι 



Αυτα ...  ας μην ξεφυγουμε ομως αλλο και ας μεινουμε σε οτι αφορα το λιναρι απο τωρα και μπρος 


Εγω παντως δινω μονο καφε λιναρι και καφε περιλλα

----------

